# for those that have recovered.



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)

*just curious*​
*How long did you have dp before you recovered from it?*

1-6 months430.77%6 months -1 year00.00%1-2 years430.77%2-5 years323.08%+5 years215.38%

*was your dp triggered by drugs?*

yes538.46%no861.54%


----------



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)

..


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Took about 2.5 months for the DP/DR to really start to go away. Exercise and vitamins combined with going out and doing stuff.


----------



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> Took about 2.5 months for the DP/DR to really start to go away. Exercise and vitamins combined with going out and doing stuff.


so is yours completely gone now? or just bearable?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

jeffd said:


> so is yours completely gone now? or just bearable?


From what I've read of his posts, everything's pretty much gone except for some brain fog, but hey, I'd do anything to feel just a bit better, so even if there's a way to recover like 80/90%, I'm willing to do whatever it takes


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

4-5 years, just got rid of the DP.


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Xerei said:


> 4-5 years, just got rid of the DP.


SO happy for you Xerei























Thank you for staying to tell us about your recovery.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

jeffd said:


> so is yours completely gone now? or just bearable?


I haven't had more than 15 minutes of DP/DR for the last week. It will only come if I am all by myself and really tired.


----------

